# Omg Tripe



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I FINALLY got some green tripe! Woohoo! $1.35 a lb. and came conveniently packed/ground in 2lb. tubes. 

But omg, it smells like every animal in the barn came over and took a poop in my sink. 








The dogs loooved it and were going nuts over the tripe. They inhaled it in 2 seconds and were whining and sniffing around looking for more. Must be that enticing poop smell...


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Yup, that sounds about right.

Deep breath, hold it, dish out the tripe, feed, and grab air freshner fast...


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I feed mine outside... No tripe eaten in this house after the first incident.... I gaged, my sister threw up... never again... hahahaha... 

I ask the butcher to package it up in the weights I need, I pay a bit extra, but it is SO WORTH IT!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: elisabeth_00117 I gaged, my sister threw up... never again... hahahaha...


----------



## tuco (Sep 14, 2009)

Some of my Green Tripe


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Oh that must smell heavenly... Did you cut it up yourself?


----------



## tuco (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes, all by myself, and that's just a small portion.
The ambiance is really something to experience.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hahaha.. I would have to wear a gas mask!

I can do pretty much anything, pick up pudding poop, scale and cut up fish for Stark's dinners, but something about tripe makes me gag... eww... 

Your brave!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: tucoYes, all by myself, and that's just a small portion.
> The ambiance is really something to experience.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

We cut it up and serve partially frozen. It helps, but still stinks (and it gets fed outside).


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I haven't had it fresh in a while, but it didn't bother me too bad...but I am an agricuture girl so who knows. My DH thinks is smells like the devil's armpit, but it doesn't bother me, not that I'd wear it as perfume or anything!

I need to get some more of the fresh...after comparing it to the canned, they liked it a lot better!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: tucoSome of my Green Tripe


Oh good god almightly, I can just smell it now ... [where's the emoticon for gagging?]


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I think tripe smells like the cow barns on a hot day at the county fair.









I kinda like it.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, I like the smell of cows...people think I'm weird, but cows are pretty cool. And they taste good too.


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

I could tolerate it as long as I didn't directly sniff it! It does remind me of a barn though which I like. Is that weird? I must have been a farmer in a past life cause I've never spent much time at one.

But then every so often I would get a whiff of putrid poop stink and







.


----------



## JulieAG (Nov 9, 2008)

Maybe it's because I spend just about every day of my life in a horse barn (and have for the past 8 years of my life) the smell of tripe has yet to bother me! Or maybe the tripe I use right now doesn't smell that bad? It's the frozen beef tripe from Bravo. Anyone else use it and think it smells as horrible?


----------

